# Video Game Music and Classical Music



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Some people think:

video game music + orchestra = classical music!!

So do you think:

* Some video game music could be considered as classical music.

* No video game music should be considered as classical music.

* Video game composers who consider their works as classical music are nuts.

?

What is your opinion about Video Game Music and Classical Music?


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

That video really doesn't give good examples. Unfortunately I don't have an example to hand, but I have an opinion anyway. 

I think it is conceivable that some video game music (and some film music) can be considered as classical. Of course whether it is considered good classical or not could be another matter, most I would put under weaker music than most classical, partly because it serves as a musical function in their contexts, so the music isn't the sole focus.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

in some cases the music pertains to classical form from conception, production to performance. so it is classical music.

in others it's arranged for orchestra making it classical.

there is no 'video game' sound.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

All I know is I love Nobuo Uematsu.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

LordBlackudder said:


> in some cases the music pertains to classical form from conception, production to performance. so it is classical music.
> 
> in others it's arranged for orchestra making it classical.
> 
> there is no 'video game' sound.


Yeh I'm sure there's various styles for video game music. I tend to think if if it has orchestral instuments in its sound for instance it potentially at least has an element of the classical style.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I put it in a similar league as movie soundtracks. Some soundtracks are classical. Some are not. Some are in between. But game music is a genre of its own. Much of it is composed to seamlessly change its intensity or structure depending on what is happening in the game and to do it in whatever unpredictable way the player proceeds through the game. That's got to be no easy task. It has more relevance within the game than out of context, but this would be no different than a ballet suite for example. Even more so than with movies, when in the heat of the moment in a game, the immersed player may not be consciously aware of the music. But its contribution to the overall experience is vital.

So I would say most of it is not classical the same way most movie soundtracks are not classical. But if Penderecki composed game music, that would be a different story not to mention really cool.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree the above video is a way outdated example. This is closer to what you would expect today.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

In regard to video games, I always liked the soundtrack to _The Legend Of Zelda: Twilight Princess_:






What's so neat about these video games, and film scores, too, for that matter, is the fact that they incorporate so many different styles into the music that it reminds of me of that polystylistic lineage of Mahler, Ives, Shostakovich, and Schnittke.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Michael Nyman composed a video game soundtrack once. Strictly speaking, that's the only Classical video game music I know of, but there are pastiche-type things written by others.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/14738688

Well, if it's good enough for the LPO, it's good enough for me.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

LordBlackudder said:


> in some cases the music pertains to classical form from conception, production to performance. so it is classical music.


.. beyond spurious as far as reasoning goes. Without wishing you any less pleasure in the music you find pleasurable, I will be happy when you are disabused of this completely false notion.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Film and video scores should be considered on a case by case basis ~ like anything else 

So far, none of it has been recognized as fully classical, in entire. 

Ditto West-end musicals or Broadway show scores.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

LordBlackudder said:


> in some cases the music pertains to classical form from conception, production to performance. so it is classical music.
> 
> in others it's arranged for orchestra making it classical.
> 
> there is no 'video game' sound.


It seems you are on some kind of crusade to show us how much of video game music you think is classical music. Your suggestions of video game music show up all over this forum, in the most unexpected places. While IMO some of the stuff you post isn't classical music by any stretch of the imagination, and often it doesn't contribute to the topic. That doesn't mean video game music can't be good music, it's just that there's another forum for it.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

starry said:


> Yeh I'm sure there's various styles for video game music. I tend to think if if it has orchestral instuments in its sound for instance it potentially at least has an element of the classical style.


Damn! Just because it is for a symphony orchestra, the musicians wearing evening dress, and in a venue called 'symphony hall' has no bearing whatsoever on what genre the music is.

_INSTRUMENTS, INTSTRUMENTATION, are NEUTRAL_


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

AlexD said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/14738688
> 
> Well, if it's good enough for the LPO, it's good enough for me.


More properly headlined, it should have read Video Games music to be performed by classical music ensemble 

Orchestras do this, using, reasonably, every angle to bring in both revenue from audiences who normally do not attend and subscribe, and on the thin chance some of those listeners will come back for the 'straight' classical concerts.

Note, very well, this music, other than maybe a Proms or pops concert billed as such, is not programmed as or along with "classical music."

Note too, the article did not say one jot about originality, but instead mentions a lot of Video game scores' derivative similarities to earlier classical fare.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

PetrB said:


> Damn! Just because it is for a symphony orchestra, the musicians wearing evening dress, and in a venue called 'symphony hall' has no bearing whatsoever on what genre the music is.
> 
> _INSTRUMENTS, INTSTRUMENTATION, are NEUTRAL_


I _didn't say_ instruments were the whole thing, but it is part of what people think as the classical style and therefore will be often in evidence in video game or film music where the style is self-consciously more classical. That's just what I've found. Of course it may not always indicate that, but I never said it did. Something with an orchestra does have a higher probability of being in a classical style than something which is guitar/drums/vocal in my experience.


----------



## Picander (May 8, 2013)

I bought the collector's edition of Castlevania Lords of Shadow (PS3) because it has a CD with the wonderful music of the game, written by Oscar Araujo.

Maybe this music is not "classical", but I think it's great:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

starry said:


> I _didn't say_ instruments were the whole thing, but it is part of what people think as the classical style and therefore will be often in evidence in video game or film music where the style is self-consciously more classical. That's just what I've found. Of course it may not always indicate that, but I never said it did. Something with an orchestra does have a higher probability of being in a classical style than something which is guitar/drums/vocal in my experience.


Yes, a lot of the general public jump to incorrect conclusions based on costume and sets, then. It does not help clarify the OP, but certainly explains a hell of a lot about so many commonly held misperceptions of "what makes it classical."

I am still wondering how many people would find much if any of the video game music tracks at all of interest if they had never known of or been involved with playing the game.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Conceptions of what classical is probably do guide what I've heard of more 'classical' video game music. Mahlerian called it pastiche, which might be a bit unfair but perhaps it hasn't had the time to develop as much (and so also offer more variety) as film music has.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

There are certainly some neat scores that I like quite a lot; I am with Neo Romanza in enjoying their stylistic plurality. On the other hand, I am glad there is a custom soundtrack feature on two of the modern consoles, since some games have simply abhorrent soundtracks.. I despise especially those that go for cheap sentimentality, usually involving a piano; or for exaggerated, silly orchestral 'epicness'. Some Final Fantasy Tactics can't hurt, though


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I wonder if there's any twelve tone soundtrack for videogames.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

norman bates said:


> I wonder if there's any twelve tone soundtrack for videogames.


As a matter of fact....





Not strictly 12-tone, but with a 12-tone theme.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

PetrB said:


> Damn! Just because it is for a symphony orchestra, the musicians wearing evening dress, and in a venue called 'symphony hall' has no bearing whatsoever on what genre the music is.
> 
> _INSTRUMENTS, INTSTRUMENTATION, are NEUTRAL_


I agree, but most people don't. Why is much of the music of Frank Zappa considered rock music? Because its written for a rock band ensemble.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> Michael Nyman composed a video game soundtrack once. Strictly speaking, that's the only Classical video game music I know of, but there are pastiche-type things written by others.


I don't think I've ever said this, but I hate the term pastiche.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

PetrB said:


> Yes, a lot of the general public jump to incorrect conclusions based on costume and sets, then. It does not help clarify the OP, but certainly explains a hell of a lot about so many commonly held misperceptions of "what makes it classical."
> 
> I am still wondering how many people would find much if any of the video game music tracks at all of interest if they had never known of or been involved with playing the game.


That argument has no ground to stand on. I've heard music from games I have never played that I adore, and there are games I love (including my favorite game of all time, Kingdom Hearts) where I find the music to be okay but nothing special, or even mediocre. I love much of Nobuo Uematsu's music, much of Koji Kondo's, much of Ko Otani's music amazing, because it is amazing music.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Not classical music but I remember loving these soundtracks to _Donkey Kong Country_ and _Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest_ on Super Nintendo:


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I also always loved _Super Metroid's_ soundtrack for Super Nintendo as well:


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Video game music is incidental music: a genre of music written specifically to be the background of a movie, tv show, video game, or play. It is not classical (or at least I don't consider it to be classical)


----------

